
US source: North Korean leader in grave danger after surgery - tempsy
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/20/politics/kim-jong-un-north-korea/index.html
======
tempsy
New reports saying he is brain dead
[https://twitter.com/spectatorindex/status/125241968777574400...](https://twitter.com/spectatorindex/status/1252419687775744000?s=21)

~~~
fergbrain
[https://reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/g56yln/kim_jong_un_...](https://reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/g56yln/kim_jong_un_brain_dead_tweeted_then_deleted/)

